# Remington 700



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked up a really nice older Remington 700 in 243 cal yesterday. Does anyone know how to tell age by serial number? 6717469


----------



## fshnagn (Oct 2, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> Picked up a really nice older Remington 700 in 243 cal yesterday. Does anyone know how to tell age by serial numb6717469
> View attachment 312501


There is a key to serial number by date range on the Remington website. Check to see if your rifle needs a trigger update; that info is also there.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i had one of those its a nice gun, 243 is my fav caliber tack driver


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice looking rifle


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I too am actually looking for a .243 in either ADL or BDL. Like the older ones better, late 80's or early 90's. Can I ask what you had to give for gun? Can send a pm if you want. Very nice looking gun! Ken


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a 22-250 ADL that looks a lot like your gun, purchased mine new around 89-90.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

MagicMarker said:


> Picked up a really nice older Remington 700 in 243 cal yesterday. Does anyone know how to tell age by serial number? 6717469
> View attachment 312501


I came up with April 1974


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Serial # info is located on barrels for the rifle. Check the link below to find the information

http://guncollectionsonline.com/remingtonmodel700.htm


----------

